# Continental lion critique please!!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have any suggestions as I'm learning too but, man, he looks great! I have always found Igor to be so handsome!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is a wonderful looking dog! Love him. No suggestions, either.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks fantastic so far!!! 

I *think* (and take that for what its worth because like CM I'm still learning) that the gap between the rosette and the jacket needs to be lessened, but I'm not sure which needs adjusted...I again...*think* that the rosettes could do to be a bit bigger


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm yet another person who knows nothing about what you are asking, but man I'd kill to hug and bury my face in your dogs mane! I'm always si frustrated when people exhibiting at shows are so stressed and uptight they practically yell at you for breathing on or near their dog. I want to feel a poofed up show dog SO BAD!

Great pics,

Rebecca


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

It looks really good. The second picture is better with his tail up. I would grow the rosettes back towards his tail about 1/4-1/2 an inch. They will be slightly bigger and have better balance. Leave the front of the rosettes where they are. You need to straighten the line of his jacket. It rounds and too much is shaved on his back. Grow it back in a straight line from the part closest to his rosettes. It will make the space between rosette and jacket closer which will make him look nice and square. It seems to be the trend in the states to have the front bracelets come up the leg higher. For my tastes you boy is good. Not sure what is in vogue in your area though. You've done a wonderful job. With those few things it will perfect his clip. Do show more pictures. He is really nice!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I will certainly do what you suggest - now it makes sense  More pictures will have to wait until his next bath - he is in light oil so does not look so good on an everyday basis. 

And the last show I did not do well clipping him and there is nothing to show off 

Ok, I will show you what I mean - I did not clip enough off his underbelly and he looked awful. Won BOB though with a very strict judge who disliked him when he was in puppy and junior class.










Shot at 2012-02-15











Shot at 2012-02-15












Shot at 2012-02-12


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I see what you mean about the underbelly and I do agree. I also do think that his front bracelets need to grow hair on top so they are higher. It may be a style thing but the reason I suggest this is because his rear bracelets appear higher and it gves him a downhill instead of uphill appearance.

You've done way better than I can do and your scissoring looks so smooth! Igor is showing as a special now, right?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

The first pics are better. He looks nice at the show. But, he looks so much nicer with smaller rosettes and less hair on the underside. Great eye. You got it now!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree about the rosette size. Looks much more balanced in those first two you posted.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

He looks fantastic to me  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree...the first set of photos are showing a much more flattering haircut. The newer photos he has far too much hair on his undercarriage. That coat should not be very long at all. Handsome boy!!!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for replies guys, the first photos are the newest - the rest is from February. I saw that he is soooo heavy and just grabbed old shears and cut the underside  I will post his photos this weekend as I am planning to bathe him.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I see what you mean about the underbelly and I do agree. I also do think that his front bracelets need to grow hair on top so they are higher. It may be a style thing but the reason I suggest this is because his rear bracelets appear higher and it gves him a downhill instead of uphill appearance.
> 
> You've done way better than I can do and your scissoring looks so smooth! Igor is showing as a special now, right?



I will grow his front bracelets too - and have no idea what 'show as a special' means. We do not have that here. Unless you mean I show him in champion class - then yes, I do.






pgr8dnlvr said:


> I'm yet another person who knows nothing about what you are asking, but man I'd kill to hug and bury my face in your dogs mane! I'm always si frustrated when people exhibiting at shows are so stressed and uptight they practically yell at you for breathing on or near their dog. I want to feel a poofed up show dog SO BAD!
> 
> Great pics,
> 
> Rebecca




Rebecca, please bear in ming that if those ppl have spent the whole day (it takes me 6 hours) preparing their dogs and you come and - well, are going to ruin that... just by touching the dog... then I do understand their being uptight. A poodle's coat will unfortunately attract dirt, oil even that tiny amount we do carry on our hands on a daily basis. It an and will ruin that hours of work. I do not allow anyone touch Igor at shows - unless it is after the breed or BIS ring. Having said that - we never won anything in the BIS ring so I may need to rethink the idea of going to shows with him at all. I think I will keep him in coat until next world dog show in Budapest and then I will shave him nekkid.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I meant showing after your dog is already a champion.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I used the banding idea from CharismaticMillie and hairspray of course and the effect was as follows: 









By grubbarybba at 2012-05-13










By grubbarybba at 2012-05-13

I have no photos showing him from the side but hope to get some soon. I will post them here so you can tell me what you think. I still cannot spray his topknot properly - hope I will learn that someday...


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

By grubbarybba at 2012-05-27











By grubbarybba at 2012-05-27










By grubbarybba at 2012-05-28










By grubbarybba at 2012-05-28


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

By grubbarybba at 2012-05-28










By grubbarybba at 2012-05-27










By grubbarybba at 2012-05-28


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

His groom looks fabulous and my goodness...what a GORGEOUS boy he is!!! Ice white coat, nice dark skin, handsome head...he is VERY impressive and you are doing an incredible job with him. By the way, you look great too. Your outfits are very complimentary to the dog.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> His groom looks fabulous and my goodness...what a GORGEOUS boy he is!!! Ice white coat, nice dark skin, handsome head...he is VERY impressive and you are doing an incredible job with him. By the way, you look great too. Your outfits are very complimentary to the dog.



Thanks, he was always very white except for maybe the front pom poms which are regularly being peed on  

And good news from Igor!! He is back on raw diet - already a week or more and doing great!!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Some news form this side of the pond 

Igor won another BOB at a CACIB show in Krakow, Poland. 

He is still on raw diet and doing great. 

And we got results of his hips & elbows score - he is HD A and ED 0/0!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wonderful news! You two are a great team!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is fantastic news, both on the hips & the wins. The grooming looks fantastic & well balanced.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm learning to do the continental lion again!! What a pain  Nooed more hair but he's growing back from ponypoodle clip


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking good Igor! He is just as fantastic as ever!


----------

